# New 13.5 B/L motors



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

So I see it has come to pass... a few other manufacturers have or are releasing 13.5 motors... 

Here is a quote from Rick Howart about the new orion/Peak 13.5 motor...

"It is a sticky situation. One one hand, we are not in business to release new products that we don't think are better (faster) that what is already out there, but we do not want it to be so much faster that is is outlawed because of a performance advantage."

If I read this right he is saying their 13.5 is made to be a LITTLE faster than the Novak 13.5. I think we can all see were this is heading... at $75 a pop. Let the Brushless motor wars begin


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

THIS is the very reason that oval racing organizations do not need to “approve” every new motor that comes down the pike! No company is going to come out with a motor of any kind and say that it is "just as good" as the rest; they will say or imply that it is better. Otherwise, why would they make one.

I would urge all of the oval organizations that have rules for burshless motors to be VERY careful about sending us back into the motor of the week deal again. Allowing more motors and speed controls will send this whole deal into a tail spin and we will be right back where we started.

Let the off road and TC guys buy all they want, we are doing just fine and growing by leaps and bounds just the way we are.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

thank you Mclin i truely hope everyone listens to what you said! i want this stuff to grow!!!!!!


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Please!!! Do not do it, I am thinking of getting back in after a 3-4 year absence (tired of all the motor/battery upkeep and expenses) but due to the brushless racing I decided to give it another go, IF it starts to be a motor war I will probably sit out a few more years. Ralf


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

its simple...if orion can not build their motor to simply be equal (not better) then it needs not to be legal in the brl, roar & arcor. We need to send a message to manufacturers! LRP and Novak dominate the brushless speedo market because they both perform well yet neither seems to have an advantage. I guess now we simply need to wait and see how the Orion motor dynos. It should be a lot easier to compare motors. there is no break in period or waiting for brushes to "seat" 

we knew it was only a matter of time til the other motors would be released. and it goes to prove the popularity of brushless


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

There are all kinds of companies making brushless motors but that doesn't mean we will use them for oval racing! They will sell way more of these motors to offroad and backyard bashers anyways so no worries in oval!


----------



## KLEIN-12 (May 28, 2006)

i would'nt get to carried away on this topic!! at the end of the day it has to get aproved by sonny b. if he feel's that there is a big difference between the motor's they won't be allowed in the BRL!! The speedo are a much diffrent story you will probly see all the speedo manufacter's in the game next year!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I had heard some of the speedos are to adjustable to be allowed. They would be a definate advantage... 

As far as the BRL goes, I think they need to stick with novak only motors in the 13.5 and 4300 classes.. this is the only way to keep cost down and keep the feild level.. It's great to have the same motor as everyone else.. Open mod is different.. run whatever.. If this motor is an advantage, i dont see it making the brl list.. This would make everyone who wants to compete have to buy this or other motors..

If tracks want Bl to grow. The BRL rule package is the best way to go.. Sonny is all about keeping and gaining racers..


----------



## Hotrod (Sep 7, 2005)

burbs said:


> I had heard some of the speedos are to adjustable to be allowed. They would be a definate advantage...
> 
> As far as the BRL goes, I think they need to stick with novak only motors in the 13.5 and 4300 classes.. this is the only way to keep cost down and keep the feild level.. It's great to have the same motor as everyone else.. Open mod is different.. run whatever.. If this motor is an advantage, i dont see it making the brl list.. This would make everyone who wants to compete have to buy this or other motors..
> 
> If tracks want Bl to grow. The BRL rule package is the best way to go.. Sonny is all about keeping and gaining racers..






Yes, I 100% agree, we have to do this and you'll see oval grow alot !!!!!!!!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I for one would like to see the different manufacturers come out with a Brushless motor. That was what I asked for over a year ago when I was pushing this idea to several different manufacturers about a stock version.The is more than just oval and alot more backyard bashers that never ever see the track.
Novak was the first in the 13.5 and first came out with a bonded rotor. The sinster rotor is the better set up and they came out with it.Now it's time for the new motors go thru there natual progression of constant improving of the product.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

As a track official I believe the only way to do it is to stay with one motor manufacturer !!
As much as I have to admit not being a big Novak fan ,,, I think they have hit a homerun with this one and are deffinitly the industry leader in brushless.

Stay with either the Novak 13.5 or the 10.5 / 4300 !!!!!!!!!

You'll make it so much easier on yourself and your racers.

Let them pick the speedcontroller they choose but keep the motors the same.

We are still new at this but can you give me a little feedback on a 13.5 4 cell on a carpet oval vs. a good stock motor ??

And maybe a 6 cell also ?

I've been told a 10.5 is faster than a 19 turn komodo ??


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Have to disagree with Bullfrog, constant improvement and the NEED and EXPENSE of keeping up with the latest and greatest is what is killing the hobby. Stick with NOVAK exclusively. Ralf


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

a 10.5 is about 3-4 laps faster than a 19 turn on a 140 foot track over the four minutes .....


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

SMROCKET said:


> a 10.5 is about 3-4 laps faster than a 19 turn on a 140 foot track over the four minutes .....


Thats quite a bit faster !! , how does the 13.5 run against a 19 in 4 min ??

Appreciate your help


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Whether you agree or disagree it's coming.This is the next phase of our hobby.This is the best version so far.When I first started there was the old 540's like you get in the Tamiya kits. Then the Kyosho Lemans series that changed everything. You could change the brushes and springs.Then the removable endbell. We've gone as far as you can go and now it's time to move on.You are not going to keep the manufacturers from making a better mouse trap (as the say).For right now if you want to monitior what's at your local track or club set up your own limits( brands).Get your local hobby shop to go along with the plan.That works until the first person that show up with the other brand and wants to run. Good luck.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

it can't happen if we as racers don't let it.
it is our money and how we spend it, that drives the industry.
and if some one shows up with the wrong equipment, you explain the rules and then you 
offer them a loaner or rental unit for the day.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Bulfrog, if your track runs Spec and Stock for instance and someone shows up with a modified setup, would you let them race? It’s the same thing.

In real life, if you race oval you are aware of what is going on just like we are and if we keep the one manufacturer rule, there will never be a question of “what system is legal at your track”. People will be able to travel from one track to another and track owners will be able to put on races without the fear of cutting out racers because their track runs a different system. In my way of thinking, this is a much better way to keep things fair and even for everyone.

But, opinions vary


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

You can explain it all you want. Except the person has spent the money on the motor and esc.Yes you give him a loaner if you can but what about the next week when they show up(if they show up).From what I've seen they are pissed off because they can't run what they bought either from local the hobby shop or on line. Either way they can't return it.

This past weekend I was told I could not run my 13.5 with stock motors. I said fine and did not waste the 2 hours one way to race.Instead I did my other hobby. Who lost- The hobby shop did because I did not race and I was prepaired to buy in his shop.By the way he knew what I've been running for over a year(brushless).And in two weeks I'll be at the same place running it against stock and other 13.5 brushless cars at the state race.Net savings for me 4 hours driving- pit set-up and tear down, Gas($95.00) ,race fee (15.00) and what I was prepared to spend in his hobby shop(100.00-200.00).Plus to get a good pit spot I had to get up early so I got to sleep later on my only day off. Thank You I still had a great Sunday with my other hobby.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

As much as many are going to like or dislike it " IT'S THE FUTURE " and I don't believe any of us can change it .

I just bought our first brushless sytem and can't wait untill fall for the next indoor season to start ,,,,,, NO motor maitainance for years , thats great , I've got better things to do besides dynoing motors every night.
And really the cost is no more than we're doing now , it's just a change :thumbsup:


----------



## nicholcgn (Mar 3, 2006)

You should be able to run any 13.5 motor that is Roar approved. Limiting to one manufacturer is a bad thing. Do you limit brushed motors to one Manyfacturer? Following the 1 manufacturer rule you should limit it to one battery manufacturer. I do not want to be left out of the fun of racing because I did not buy a particular 13.5. It is a hobby for me. Tracks should want my money and I should want to five it to them.

If we want our hobby to grow we have to be able to include as many people as possible and be competetive for the average person. Thus it should not matter whose 13.5 motor you buy. Most people make more mistakes in their driving than the motor differences. 

Now for people that want it to be driver only then build a spec class with car, battery, setup .... basically all handouts. Otherwise deep pockets will still win that one if you allow them to control parts of it.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

The reason the hobby is not growing is the cost, limit what you can compete with and the playing field stays more level. The fastest growning organization, and the organization with what looks like the bigest turnouts lately is the BRL which IS limiting motors, escs to one manufacturer. Racers KNOW to call ahead and see what is being run, the example above is excellent, "if the track is running stock and a racer shows up with a MOD set up you don't let him race with the stock cars". Having it open to all mfgs just starts the whole problem again. The people that love to tinker with motors can continue to do so until there are too few of them left to make up a class. BRUSHLESS FOREVER ! Ralf


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Hello all,
I just wanted to let you know that LRP showed their new 15.5 & 13.5 motors this weekend at the RCX show that was in Pomona, CA.

The LRP part number for them is as follows:

LRP50631 (Vector X11 - 13.5)
RPM 24.120
specific rpm per volt, kv 3.350
Power 180w
Efficiency 93%
Magnet material - Bonded

LRP50380 (Eraser Brushless 15.5)
winding style - Star Winding
RPM - 20.160
rpm/volt, kv - 2.800
power - 130w
efficiency - 89%
magnet material - bonded (LRP says it has a 27t brushed rating)

Just thought you guys might like the info...


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

My question is this: Who's best interest would be served if other motors are allowed to run in these classes?

I think that the answer is obvious, and it's not the racers it's the MFG's, we all know that the racer mentallity is to have the newest and greatest thing even it is no better. If you get beat by someone with another company's motor then you will have to have that motor as well. Then we are right back in the same boat, motor of the week club and again the only people that benefit are the MFGS.

Novak spent their time and money developing this product and for the most part these motors have performed flawlessly. What is gained by the racers allowing other motors to jump on Novak's band wagon.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Ajs.........amen


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Right on AJS! We have seen what opening it up to all MFG's. Buying motors and new batteries all the time. This is our ONE chance to put the genie back in the bottle. Let's not screw this up.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Brushless and Thunder Road*

This whole brushless and lipo thing is shaking the RC hobby. It is some thing we want to look at very carefully. We are, after all, making fundamental changes to the three biggest commodities in which we deal; motors, batteries and chargers. Motors and batteries are not only the biggest expense for the racers; they are the biggest sales items for most tracks. And, chargers are a big ticket item for all of us. So, we'd better get it right the first time.

At Thunder Road, we will move forward very cautiously. The 4300 Class is up and running. A 13.5 Class will probably come along early next season. But before we jump into it, I want to know we can do it without knocking any of our racers *out* of racing. Our brushed Stock and SPEC Classes will continue as long as our racers want them to continue. I have no intent of forcing any one to buy new equipment, just to have a class to run.

The **ONLY** manufacturer we will allow for the foreseeable future is Novak. Changes may occur in that; but it won't be until we have the current brushless classes on solid ground. And that won't be for a while. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

